

Mark Cuban's 12 Rules for Startups - itry
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=camXWnD4QcI

======
kevan
[http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/222524](http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/222524)

The article if you'd rather not watch a video.

